# The Worlds Fastest Electric Car?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a heads up channel 4 9pm tonight Guy Martin


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's the trailer:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

£240 for electric and £140 if you had a diesel :lol:

that worked well, great work guy

Half the chargers did not work?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> £240 for electric and £140 if you had a diesel :lol:
> 
> that worked well, great work guy
> 
> Half the chargers did not work?


But you can spend all that extra time eating pies in the service station as you wait for it charge. It's not all bad.:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> But you can spend all that extra time eating pies in the service station as you wait for it charge. It's not all bad.:lol:


Health warning on electric cars, they will make you obese, and use more electric with extra weight :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoyed it, but did feel it’s been cropped down to fit into 1 extended program though. 

Was good :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Surprised at how many charging points were either out of order or not working properly considering how recently they must have been installed!! :doublesho


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Surprised at how many charging points were either out of order or not working properly considering how recently they must have been installed!! :doublesho


You may have glimpsed the future.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was worth a watch, but at 90 minutes it was too long. 

The Bettle was never going to break the record. I thought that was obvious from the start. They were miles off the record and were wasting a lot of time worrying about tyres. That was all pointless. 123mph on the quarter mile is slow for 600bhp. 

The car journey was an eye opener. I didn't know that the roadside charging stations were so expensive. The trip using the electric power stations was 40% more expensive than diesel and you had all that extra time and inconvenience. It didn't sell electric cars.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> £240 for electric and £140 if you had a diesel
> 
> You may have glimpsed the future.


100 as a percentage of 140 is 71.4%

I am guessing that is without the Gov taken a cut at present?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> 100 as a percentage of 140 is 71.4%


The problem with your maths is you're using the wrong figures.

It wasn't £240 for electricity. If you want to be exact it was 45.7% more expensive with the figures and estimates given. People are questioning the accuracy of Guy's figures and suggesting he used the most expensive stations giving an inaccurate reflection.

I'm not sure about the costs, but 71.4% is totally wrong and not what the programme showed.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am using Derekh929's figures, they are not mine. He has written that it will cost £100 pounds more for the electric compared to the diesel.

Therefore if I have a diesel now and switch to electric I would have to find £100 more.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I am using Derekh929's figures, they are not mine. He has written that it will cost £100 pounds more for the electric compared to the diesel.
> 
> Therefore if I have a diesel now and switch to electric I would have to find £100 more.


I know you used Derek's figures to undermine my figures. Derek has made a simple typo. For the accuracy of the thread and representation of the programme I've corrected you.

It wasn't £240 as per the earlier post and you wouldn't need to find another £100.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Just so it is clear Derekh929 made a typo and it was not £240 to charge the electric car?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

You might as well say everybody fills their diesel car up exclusively at motorway services because that's the only way of comparing Ionity chargers unless you buy a car from an associated manufacturer


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Just so it is clear Derekh929 made a typo and it was not £240 to charge the electric car?


Yeh, I watched the show too, and actually sent this to a mate with an EV, trying to argue that my 330d would have been cheaper to run than his Volvo XC40! It was £204 to charge the car, and would have been £140 in diesel.

Cooks









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

NeilG40 said:


> You might as well say everybody fills their diesel car up exclusively at motorway services because that's the only way of comparing Ionity chargers unless you buy a car from an associated manufacturer


A lot of diesel cars would need one refill for the 1100 miles and could easily avoid having to use a motorway station on that trip.

The costs were very loose, but I didn't expect to find electricity worked out more per mile and certainly not a big gap.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerr said:


> A lot of diesel cars would need one refill for the 1100 miles and could easily avoid having to use a motorway station on that trip.
> 
> The costs were very loose, but I didn't expect to find electricity worked out more per mile and certainly not a big gap.


Your're comparing Ionity though who charge 70p per kWh for PAYG customers whereas everyone else is around 35p per kWh.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

NeilG40 said:


> Your're comparing Ionity though who charge 70p per kWh for PAYG customers whereas everyone else is around 35p per kWh.


They did explain some of the costs and he did say the fast charger was more expensive. I can see why people would pay more rather than waiting around.

I know nothing about electric cars and charging stations. I'm just going by what was said last night.

It'll get a lot more complicated if you're having to plan trip around fast/slow chargers and costs if they vary as much as that.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerr said:


> They did explain some of the costs and he did say the fast charger was more expensive. I can see why people would pay more rather than waiting around.
> 
> I know nothing about electric cars and charging stations. I'm just going by what was said last night.
> 
> It'll get a lot more complicated if you're having to plan trip around fast/slow chargers and costs if they vary as much as that.


I'll admit it requires a change of mindset but at this point you'd have to put a gun at me to force me back in to a petrol/diesel.

Thinking back it was due to several people on Detailing World talking about their electric cars that I changed my aging Passat that I'd come to hate six years ago.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Watched this tonight. I think it was obvious he would never get close to the recond. Also the fact the rimac did it in something like 8.6 shows he was a long way off. 

Did he also say how long his journey took. Given all the charging issues I would be interested to know how much longer it took as I suspect it would have been into the hours due to the number of recharges. 

I think everyone accepts it was a slightly tainted report and he still loves the engine but it did highlight genuine problems - the failure of the chargers was a prime example. yes he did use the fast chargers but he wanted to just do a journey. He could have done it using slower charges but then I suspect he would have been 2/3/4 hours longer. 

He's been hammered by all the EV lovers on twitter with everyone saying how good their EV is and how they have done x00 mile journey without issues.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Watched this tonight. I think it was obvious he would never get close to the recond. Also the fact the rimac did it in something like 8.6 shows he was a long way off.
> 
> Did he also say how long his journey took. Given all the charging issues I would be interested to know how much longer it took as I suspect it would have been into the hours due to the number of recharges.
> 
> ...


Iiirc he said it was 27 hours.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Iiirc he said it was 27 hours.


Ouch. To do a 10h journey, that's painful


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Rob_Quads said:


> Ouch. To do a 10h journey, that's painful


That would mean an average speed of 110mph? I hope that's a typo lol


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Totally misleading title to the show, a beetle was never going to do that!

It took 27hours to John o Groats and a lot more expensive too.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Apparently it was also filmed nearly two years ago so no longer relevant to the current situation.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

NeilG40 said:


> Apparently it was also filmed nearly two years ago so no longer relevant to the current situation.


Yes i agree , with electric and petrol on the rise, but will there be more charge points and will they be working over last two years, with covid etc?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes i agree , with electric and petrol on the rise, but will there be more charge points and will they be working over last two years, with covid etc?


A big change in the last six months or so was that Gridserve bought Electric Highway.

Previously Electric Highway had exclusive rights to most motorway services but they had no money so they only had a couple of chargers per location which were getting past their best, conversely Gridserve have a lot of money behind them.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Ctreanor13 said:


> That would mean an average speed of 110mph? I hope that's a typo lol


I thought he was driving from home i.e. Grimbsy? If so google thinks that's an approx 10h hours no?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> A big change in the last six months or so was that Gridserve bought Electric Highway.
> 
> Previously Electric Highway had exclusive rights to most motorway services but they had no money so they only had a couple of chargers per location which were getting past their best, conversely Gridserve have a lot of money behind them.


And Gridserve's rollout is going well - in the last 6 weeks or so they've installed new chargers at 50 locations.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

NeilG40 said:


> Apparently it was also filmed nearly two years ago so no longer relevant to the current situation.


The programme featured cars with 70 plates, so surely it must have been filmed since last September??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> The programme featured cars with 70 plates, so surely it must have been filmed since last September??


When Guy was in the van at Santa Pod he watched and talked about Jay Leno setting the record in the Tesla.

That was mid June 2021.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^ exactly.....so there's no way it was filmed almost 2 years ago :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Beetle was never going to get near the record, instant torque like that requires 4wd to harness it.

As for the Ioniq 5 and cost of charging he did say he wanted to have the minimum of inconvenience to replicate what ICE drivers would expect - a very fair point I think

The people saying the situation re: chargers is now different - sorry, simply do not believe it and I think it was a good demonstration of the drawbacks of EV if you regularly do long journeys and need access to low cost, reliable recharging


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Watched this last night. 

I wondered how he managed to rack 10k miles in the Honda EV in less than the space of approx 7 months, as it was a 70 Reg...

Anyway, poor times on the drag but as Andy says, needs 4wd or big wide drag tyres on it.

I suppose the argument about cost of the journey in the Ionic is still a valid one and won't get any better I expect as the choice between slower charging and fast charging will be an avenue of revenue for these charging companies.

He said he wanted to do it with no fuss so had to pay the premium for the fast charging but even then, if battery temp isn't right or the charger isn't feeling it at that particular moment you won't even get that as was shown in the program.

I ended up at the same conclusion I had before I even started watching the program.

EVs are great for charging up at home, on a special tariff and for using locally. Until the infrastructure gets on par with ICE stations or Hydrogen becomes mainstream....it's too much hassle.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> Watched this last night.
> 
> I wondered how he managed to rack 10k miles in the Honda EV in less than the space of approx 7 months, as it was a 70 Reg...
> 
> ...


Not sure why you think it would be difficult to rack up the miles when he lives rurally, so a car is in olives in just about any and every journey away from home.

I've had my new Kia e-Niro for 6 weeks and have racked up over 4000 miles without any massive long trips, just daily driving for home and work. I live rurally, so just popping into the town is a 10 mile round trip.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

shl-kelso said:


> Not sure why you think it would be difficult to rack up the miles when he lives rurally, so a car is in olives in just about any and every journey away from home.
> 
> I've had my new Kia e-Niro for 6 weeks and have racked up over 4000 miles without any massive long trips, just daily driving for home and work. I live rurally, so just popping into the town is a 10 mile round trip.


I was just making a comment on how surprising that given lockdowns etc he'd managed so many miles. Shocked me thats all, not doubting it. Busy people life yourself as you say cover many many miles.


----------

